# Rusty Hook Black Drum Tournament March 13-15, 2015. Texas City Dike



## BigDecker (May 26, 2013)

*March 13-15, 2015. Texas City,TX Dike.

Winners split the pot, entry fee is $25.00 and you can now purchase 
your entry directly through our website at: http://www.rhfishing.org.

Over $70,000 paid out in the life of this tournament.

*


----------



## BigDecker (May 26, 2013)

*Weather Looks Good*

The weather looks good for our tournament this weekend. We hope to see y'all there.


----------



## BigDecker (May 26, 2013)

*Tournament Entry Methods*

You can purchase entry to our Black Drum tournament taking place on March 13-15, 2015 inside Boyd's One Stop on the Texas City Dike, or through our website at rhfishing.org.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Results so far...see Fishing Report Section
Last Weighin... noon till 3pm today at Boyds


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

3/14/15
Charles Touchton....28.44#
Willie Kohlnhofer....26.76#
Matt Harris............22.11#


----------

